# John Flavel on the first and second covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 5, 2020)

That which is a certain mark of our freedom from the covenant of works, and our title to the privileges of the covenant of grace, must needs also infer our union with Christ, and special interest in him; but the giving or indwelling of the sanctifying Spirit in us, is a certain mark of our freedom from the first covenant, under which all Christless persons still stand, and our title to the special privileges of the second covenant, in which none but the members are interested; and, consequently, it fully proves our union with the Lord Jesus. This is plain from the apostle’s reasoning Gal. 4:6, 7. “And because ye are sons, God has sent forth the spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba Father: Wherefore thou art no more a servant, but a son: and if a son, then an heir of God, through Christ.” ...

For more, see John Flavel on the first and second covenants.


----------

